# BABY RATS available - Kelowna British Columbia. CANADA



## ema-leigh

The Rattery has available 5 babies from a litter of 12. We are a very small scale hobby breeder. I keep only two females and one male - so they can get all the attention they need. My rats are first and foremost beloved pets, therefore I will only have the occasional litter. I am breeding for health, temperment and also to re-invent the rat as a pet. My litters all contain several colors, this is because I DONT inbreed! (linebreed). I believe a wider gene pool will result in better health. The dad is TR Buck, my handsome russian blue masked buck (has a lightening bolt white blaze on his face) he is super laid back and squishy. The mom is TR Lucy, she is a black doe and a big attention seeker. Always the first to greet you! I obtained all my guys from reputable breeders and have researched their pedigree in great length. 

My rats are spoiled, they are kept in large 5ft+ wooden enclosures with multiple levels, hammocks and toys. They are fed a diet of petstore bought gourmet rat and mouse food, a homemade mix of dry cereals and pasta etc, dog food, cat food, fish, human grade meat, bones and of course lots of treats. In addition to this we handle our rats for several hours a day, they get time to explore and scent outside, as well as free roaming outside the cage in my home. The babies are handled since day 1, they are well socialized - even with my two dogs. All babies, parents and setup can be viewed. Adoption fee is in place to ensure we find good responsible homes, and will vary depending on the rattling. They are sold on a non breeding contract. Breeders must be approved by me first. Thank you.

D.O.B: January 1st 2010, between 12-2:30pm

Ready to go: Feb 4th 2010.

In this litter we got 7 girls and 5 boys (3 dumbos) in the following colors: black, black hooded, russian blue, russian blue hooded and platnuim. We only have 4 girls and 1 boy left. 

















TR Willow, a black hooded DUMBO female - best set of dumbo ears i have ever seen - so droopy. She is a sweetheart, very dopey. $20

















TR Unnamed, a black hooded DUMBO female - $20

















TR Badger, a black hooded female - always the first to find her way into your sleeve! $15









TR Unnamed, a russian blue self female - very pretty, her color will lighten with age - $20

----









TR Unnamed, a black self male - very cute little guy - $10

Look at our very basic website for pics and additional info. Also see pics of the other guys from this litter that are already reserved. 
http://www.webspawner.com/users/ratterywebhome/index.html

We only sell in same sex pairs unless you have another rat of the same gender at home. We try to keep our prices the same as petstores in the area, as we dont plan on making a profit - it all goes back into food, bedding and toys etc. I am also saving so we can upgrade to the Critter Nation cages. 

If you have any questions or queries please contact me at [email protected] - the pictures arnt the best sorry, you have to see them in real life to appriciate colors and shades. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jaguar

Mmm, my sister is going to be in Kelowna next weekend and I would've taken three or four.  I live in Castlegar.

Good luck finding them homes, they're cuties.


----------



## Jaguar

ema-leigh said:


> jaguar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, my sister is going to be in Kelowna next weekend and I would've taken three or four.  I live in Castlegar.
> 
> Good luck finding them homes, they're cuties.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Thank you, they are super cute! Its a shame you dont live closer, I have never personally heard of Castlegar, but I am new to Canada. I dont suppose your sister could pick them up for you eh. Good luck, with finding your ratties  x
Click to expand...

It's about a 3 and a half hour drive east of Kelowna  Where are you originally from? She could pick them up, but they will be too young and I'm not prepared to have girls right now. I'll bookmark your page and keep a look out for future litters though!


----------



## AngelikLark

Hey fellow rat lover in kelowna! Im in kelowna too, just got my 4 girls. And I just found this site. I would love to one day chat rat with you, that would be awesome. do you have a facebook page or just your website?


----------

